# ## What BULOVA are you wearing in March 2022? ##



## Russ1965

Since nobody's started the thread for this month, I thought I'd kick it off:


----------



## Wolfsatz

Russ1965 said:


> Since nobody's started the thread for this month, I thought I'd kick it off:


but we are still on February.. right? Right? RIGHT?
Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965

Wolfsatz said:


> but we are still on February.. right? Right? RIGHT?
> Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Some of my untouched/unadjusted watches are still showing 30th Feb................

We should have started a thread asking for contributors to show pictures of their watches on 29, 30 and 31 Feb 2022.


----------



## Russ1965

@Wolfsatz


----------



## minuteman62




----------



## Piowa

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sixtysix




----------



## Wolfsatz

Russ1965 said:


> @Wolfsatz
> 
> View attachment 16471790


in all its Glory.. that Blue is just amazing int he right light
Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowly




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62




----------



## feelasopher




----------



## mystic nerd

Saturday! Soft leather NATO by Benchmark.


----------



## minuteman62




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## minuteman62




----------



## bsshog40




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix




----------



## minuteman62




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

Rob B restored this 14kt White Gold Spaceview Alpha. I can say that having him restore more than 15 of my pre-1963 solid gold and early Accutrons to factory specs, there is nobody that knows what they are supposed to look like and his ability to restore them to factory appearing condition.


----------



## Rojote

Have not owned a Bulova in a while. Last one was a Sea King which I wish I still had… Love this raised sapphire crystal. Stunning!


----------



## Rojote

Lol. My Dad’s circa late 1960’s to early 1970’s Bulova.


----------



## sixtysix

1972 Bulova Oceanographer, Swiss Automatic A0ACB 17Jewel.......


----------



## minuteman62




----------



## Rojote

sixtysix said:


> 1972 Bulova Oceanographer, Swiss Automatic A0ACB 17Jewel.......


That is gorgeous Gary!! Wow. 👍


----------



## sixtysix

Rojote said:


> That is gorgeous Gary!! Wow. 👍


Thanks!! 50 years old this year too.


----------



## Rojote

sixtysix said:


> Thanks!! 50 years old this year too.


Thanks for reminding me as I just turned 50 in February… lol. 😭


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

A fresh battery earns this one some wrist time. 













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor

I'll be usher all month at church, so something classic. This Bulova Commander B is just the ticket!


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote




----------



## DeeMacha




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeMacha




----------



## Russ1965

Aerojet:


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## DeeMacha




----------



## DeeMacha

1969 Caravelle


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R

None,
I don't own one, but I would like to own one


----------



## Russ1965

I have this one in transit at the moment


----------



## DeeMacha




----------



## Patrick_R

Russ1965 said:


> I have this one in transit at the moment


Beautiful Russ.


----------



## DeeMacha




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor




----------



## minuteman62

1968 Accutron Black Dial Swiss Astronaut


----------



## bombaywalla

from earlier this month......


----------



## chriswalkerband

My grandfather left me this sensational white gold diamond bezel, white gold bracelet & clasp. Darkside lunar pilot is a keeper, it’s a perfect espresso shot timer…


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Stu47

minuteman62 said:


> 1968 Accutron Black Dial Swiss Astronaut












Stunning Astro. Looks like a NIB unicorn watch. Did you buy it this way or was this a restoration?


----------



## DeeMacha

Tuesday blues


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeMacha




----------



## minuteman62

1972 Accutron 218 Model 302 in 18KT RGP


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmat




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

Aerojet:


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Old_Tractor




----------



## mattmacklind2




----------



## sailon01

My Super Seville!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## naganaga

The Bulova Lunar Pilot, no-date, polished-steel case version for day 6 of my black watch week.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Rojote

Something about this watch keeps me coming back for more….


----------



## Pakman11

minuteman62 said:


> View attachment 16476898


Saw two watches looking very similar to this at an estate sale today. Admittedly I'm a novice so I simply asked the price. Was told he'd let them go in the $700 range (each). And I slowly made my way to another part of the house. Too rich for me unfortunately. Yours is an awesome example.


----------



## minuteman62

Pakman11 said:


> Saw two watches looking very similar to this at an estate sale today. Admittedly I'm a novice so I simply asked the price. Was told he'd let them go in the $700 range (each). And I slowly made my way to another part of the house. Too rich for me unfortunately. Yours is an awesome example.


Thanks. I actually own 3 of the Early Spaceview 'B" Yellow Dots. I know $700 sounds like a lot but it would be hard to buy a Real Yellow Dot running and good shape for that price. Most people trying to unload a want-to-be Yellow Dot will still ask $500-800 and it's not even close to being correct. You were smart to move on. Some watches you really have to be an expert on or you will be taken to the cleaners by bad apple sellers.


----------



## TedG954

M3 1963


----------



## Old_Tractor

Wearing this to church today.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakman11

minuteman62 said:


> Thanks. I actually own 3 of the Early Spaceview 'B" Yellow Dots. I know $700 sounds like a lot but it would be hard to buy a Real Yellow Dot running and good shape for that price. Most people trying to unload a want-to-be Yellow Dot will still ask $500-800 and it's not even close to being correct. You were smart to move on. Some watches you really have to be an expert on or you will be taken to the cleaners by bad apple sellers.
> 
> View attachment 16524787


Yeah, I think one needs to steer clear of watches you haven't studied. Beautiful collection.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## minuteman62




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954




----------



## DeeMacha




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuzeDude

1960 Aerojet automatic


----------



## DeeMacha




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## minuteman62




----------



## DeeMacha




----------



## minuteman62

DeeMacha said:


>


That's a very nice Astro. And by the way that is a fairly rare dial only seen on the Astro "O" and "T" variants. It has those unique silver markers on every hour and the lume markers on every 1/2 hour. That dial if it were together with the correct Day/Night Bezel would be called an Astronaut 'T' but it appears that someone has changed that out and the correct bezel is near impossible to find now-a-days. Below is what the Astro 'O' and 'T' look like with the coirrect Bezel if you ever want to make that watch correct. I do see the bezels for sale every once in a while. 



















*My Astro 'T'.








*


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeMacha

Good to know and great info on Astro “O” and “T”. I thought the seconds hand on my watch is not original due to shorter than other Astro I’ve seen before. Thank you much for the info.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mattmacklind2




----------



## TedG954




----------

